# Solved: Windows Media Player - Party Shuffle?



## Ivan Growth (Sep 6, 2004)

I enjoy Media Player because of the ability to use the CD music on my hard drive or listen to the radio from the net.

However, iTunes has a wonderful feature of 'party shuffle' where it randomly grabs a song here or a song there from the hard drive and the 'hits just keep on a comin.' It plays continuously, randomly, until shut down.

Has anyone found an add-in for Windows media that duplicates this feature. I hate to give up Windows Media because of the radio feature.

Thanks, Ivan


----------



## shadowcat (Oct 19, 2003)

There is an icon on the bottom, right corner of Windows Media Player (the one pictured is WMP 10) where it shuffles the play list.


----------



## Ivan Growth (Sep 6, 2004)

shadowcat said:


> There is an icon on the bottom, right corner of Windows Media Player (the one pictured is WMP 10) where it shuffles the play list.


In 20 years I would have never seen nor launched that as a 'shuffler.'

Owe you big time. Thanks, Ivan :up:


----------



## Bman (Apr 3, 2002)

Ivan,
Just so you know... iTunes has a radio feature also. When you open iTunes look in the panel on the left and you should see 'Radio' listed along with Library, Music store etc. There is a nice selection of stations (all types). I personally prefer iTunes to WMP (you don't have to have an iPod). HTH


----------



## Ivan Growth (Sep 6, 2004)

Bman said:


> Ivan,
> Just so you know... iTunes has a radio feature also. When you open iTunes look in the panel on the left and you should see 'Radio' listed along with Library, Music store etc. There is a nice selection of stations (all types). I personally prefer iTunes to WMP (you don't have to have an iPod). HTH


Thanks friend, hadn't seen that either.  Time for an optomitrist visit.

I listen to alot of Latin stations...iTunes has theirs under Int'l. A bit limited compared to WMP.

Ivan


----------

